# النسخة التي طال انتظارها من برنامج Hysys



## ramzi etaher (16 يونيو 2008)

النسخة التي طال انتظارها من برنامج HYSYS

افضل واحسن واروع نسخة من برنامج HYSYS





افضل واحسن واروع نسخة من برنامج HYSYS
هذه النسخة الي تعبت وانا ادور عليها ودخت السبع دوخات 
وهي اصدار 3.1 
ممكن حد يقولي في النسخة 3.2 نعم لكن هذه النسخة هي افضل من ناحية الأداء
والنسخة 3.2 كثر عليها الشكوك من ناحية الكراك هل هو شغال 100% ام لا 
وفد ورد عن بعض الاخوة ان مايعطيش نتائج صحيحة من ناحية اتزان المادة (الله اعلم)
بالاضافة ان ثقيلة على الجهاز وخاصة للمسخدمي ويندوز فيستا 
اسئل المجرب ولاتسئل الطبيب
بالإضافة إلى انه اكثر شرح موجود في ألأنترنت على هذه النسخة ولم يقابلني شرح للنسخة 3.2
وهذه النسخة 3.1 كاملة والكراك معها وعي شغالة 100% (والكمال لله سبحانه وتعالى)
وهي مرفوعة على 2 السيرفرات(ziddu.com. uploaded.to)
قبل التحميل اليكم طريقة التحميل من هذين السيرفرين على شان مفي حد يتعبني معه
ويقولي الربط مش شغال او والاجزاء تطلب كلمة سر........ الخ
اولا طريقة التحميل من uploaded.to
اضغط على الرابط سينتقل بك الى صفحة التحميل
كما في الصورة ثم اغلق نافدة الأعلانات كما في الصورة




انتظر العداد حتى يكمل كما في الصورة




ثم اضغط على download
كما في الصورة




واحفظ جميع الملفات في نفس المجلد
وحفظكم الله سبحانه وتعالى
ثانيا طريقة التحميل من ziddu.com
اضغط على الرابط سينتقل بك الى صفحة التحميل
ومن صفحة التحميل اضغط على download
كما في الصورة





ثم ادخل الكود في المكان المخصص له ثم اضغط على download
كما في الصورة





واحفظ الملفات في نفس المجلد
وحفظكم الله سبحانه وتعالى
بعد نعود الى البرنامج
وبعد تنزيل جميع الأجزاء ناتي الى تجميعها 
والنسخة من برنامج hysys تم تقسيمها بهذه النسخة من برنامج winrar

النسخة الكاملة (والكمال لله سبحانه وتعالى) من برنامج وينرار حتى لاتحدث لكم مشاكل اثناء فك الضغط
وربما تكون نسخة winrar عندكم قديمة ستحدث مشاكل في الفك ويقلك اعطيني كلمة السر
انصحكم بتحميلها من احد الروابط التالية
uploaded.to
or
ziddu.com
والبرنامج مقسم الى خمس روابط لسهولة التحميل
ملاحظة يرجى التحميل من احد الروابط فقط
للتحميل من uploaded.to 
part1
part2
part3
part4
part5
للتحميل من ziddu.com
part1
part2
part3
part4
part5
وبالنسبة لي الكراك فهو موجود مع البرنامج هو وطريقة تركيبه
اذا لم تفهم الطريقه احد الأخوة بارك الله فيه شرح البرنامج مع طريقة تركيب الكراك بالعربي
على احد هذه الروابط
uploaded.to
or
ziddu.com​


----------



## eezee4u (16 يونيو 2008)

اخوي رمزي
مشكور جدا عالبرنامج
بس لو ترحمنا من كلمة السر 

عالعموم الحلو عمره مايكملشي ..........................


----------



## eezee4u (16 يونيو 2008)

على فكره انا نزلت اخر اصدار من الونرير بس بردو مفيش فيده
البرنامج حالف مليار يمين انو ميفتحشي الا بكلمة السر

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ramzi etaher (16 يونيو 2008)

خطا كطبعي في كتابة الموضوع

هذا التقسيمات 
لايوجد به كلمة سر ولا اي شي
نزلة وفك عن الضغط والامور سليمة 100%
*واعيد واكرر التقسيمات لاتطلب كلمة المرور*
*على ضمانتي*


----------



## ramzi etaher (16 يونيو 2008)

ياخي 
اعيد واكرار
هذه التقسيم لايوجد به كلمة سر
ربما تكون عندك مشكلة في نسخة wirar
او ربما عندك مشكلة في تركيب الكراك الخاص بي البرنامج (hysys)
نزل واقرا الملف الأخير في المشاركة وهو الأخ احمد بارك الله فيه
وهو عن طريقة تركيب الكراك للبرنامج شرح بالعربي
هذه التقسيمات لا تطلب كلمة سر عند فكها


----------



## eezee4u (17 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز
يمكن المشكله عندي
عالعموم هذي صورة المشكله


----------



## ramzi etaher (17 يونيو 2008)

*طريقة تركيب البرنامج*

طريقة تركيب البرنامج والكراك
بعد تحميل الخمس اجزاء
ناتي الى طريقة تركيب البرنامج
اولا نجمع حميع الأجزاء في نفس المجلد
كما في الصورة التاليه




ثانيا نفك عنها الضغط وذلك (اضغط كليك يمين على الجزء الأول) واختيار
Extract hear
كما في الصورة التاليه




نلاحظ انه بعد فك الضغط عن الأجزاء الخمسة ظهور ملف جديد باسم
hysys 3.1
كما في الصورة التالي




وهو ملف البرنانج كاملا(والكمال لله)

نفتح الملف ونلاحظ وجود البرنامج
واهم ملفين هما (الكراك,والسيتب)
كما في الصورة التاليه




واليكم طريقة تركيب الكراك
اولا نقوم بتركيب البرنامج على الجهاز(وذلك بالضغط على setup)
وركب النسخة بدون الترخيص
بعد الانتهاء من التركيب ناتي لطريقة تركيب الكراك
نفتح ملف الكرك
نقوم بنسخ الملف المسمى(strgxi2.dll)
ونقله ولصقه الى المسار التالي
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Hyprotech\Shared' folder
نقوم بنسخ الملف المسمى(lservrc to)
ونقله الى المسار التالي
C:\Program Files\Hyprotech\HYSYS 3.1 folder
وهكذا اصبحت عندكم نسخة كاملة و جاهزة للأستخدام
ولاتنسوالكمال لله وحده​


----------



## eezee4u (17 يونيو 2008)

معلش تعبناك معانا يا اخ رمزي

بس الظاهر ملناش نصيب بالبرنامج

الكمبيوتر بتاعي مصر ان الملفات محمية بكلمة سر 

حتى
http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/a413089804.jpg




يالله خيرها بغيرها

وشكرا لك عالمجهود


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (18 يونيو 2008)

أخي الكريم .. أنا موجود عندي نسخة Hysys 2006 .. وهي نسخة مطورة بشكل بسيط عن Hysys 3.2 .. وأنا تعاملت معها العام الماضي ووجدته أسهل من النسخة 3.2 .. 

وانا هذه الايام النت اللي عندي مو بالسرعة الكافبة .. ولا كان رفعتها لكم على الانترنت..


----------



## رضاحح (22 يونيو 2008)

الملفات محمية بكلمة سر الملفات محمية بكلمة سر الملفات محمية بكلمة سر الملفات محمية بكلمة سر............................................................................


----------



## هادي كيم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

يا شباب يمكن الرد متأخر ، بس أنا أخيرا اكتشفت كلمة السر وهي :

www.almohandes.org/vb

طبعا كلمة السر موجودة ضمن الملف ، اذا شغلت الوينرار ، وبعدين فتحت الملف الجزء الأول باستخدام خيار :
File>>>>Open Archive
رح تكشتف ساعتها انو كلمة السر مكتوبة امامك وهي : www.almohandes.org/vb
ومع هيك أنا عطاني أخطاء بالجزئين التاني والتالت .
الشكر الجزيل للاخ صاحب الموضوع


----------

